# Jim's Wilke No.188 and No. 436 Reviews.



## JimInks (Nov 11, 2012)

Since I'm the first to review these two Wilke blends, I thought I'd post them here as we've had recent conversations about the company.

*No. 188:*
The woody, earthy, dry and buttery sweet, mildly floral Turkish also sports a touch of spice and takes a small lead over the other tobaccos. The smoky, woody, earthy, lightly musty and sweet Cyprian latakia provides ample support. The grassy, rather citrusy bright Virginia is just more than a condiment. The strength and nic-hit are a little closer to mild than it is to medium. The taste is almost in the center of mild to medium. No chance of bite or harshness. Burns cool and clean at a slightly fast pace with mostly consistent flavor from start to finish as it easily burns to ash. Hardly leaves any dampness in the bowl, and needs an average number of relights. Has a very pleasant, short lived after taste. By design, it is an all day Turkish forward smoke with just enough depth to hold your interest.

*No. 436:*
The grassy, very citrusy bright Virginia forms the base of the blend, though its effect is as an important supporting player. The two more obvious components are the woody, dry, buttery sweet, earthy Turkish and the smokey, earthy, woody sweet Cyprian latakia. The Turkish also sports a hint of spice. Both it and the latakia have some richness and depth, and compete for the lead in regard to what you experience. The unsweetened black cavendish adds a little smooth sugariness to tame any potential rough spots. The strength and taste levels are medium. The nic-hit is step past the center of mild to medium. No chance of bite or harshness. Burns cool and clean at a moderate pace with a very consistent, sweet and smoky deep campfire flavor that translates to the lingering after taste. Requires a few more than an average number of relights. Not quite an all day smoke, but veteran smokers may consider it to be one.


----------



## Alrightdriver (May 2, 2017)

Excellent reviews as always Jim. Thanks for posting them. 

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## John Brandt (Oct 14, 2017)

Thanks for the review Jim glad you enjoyed them. John


----------



## huffer33 (Jun 13, 2017)

Thanks for posting the excellent reviews Jim and welcome to the forum John


----------

